# Video: TBC with a Woodchuck and skew



## Lenny (Sep 12, 2010)

Another video, this one showing turning between centers using stock bushings, initially using a Woodchuck Pen Pro ... then finishing off with a skew chisel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhRINVDDE


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you sir! Another great video!


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 12, 2010)

What is the bevel angle of your skew?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 12, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> What is the bevel angle of your skew?


 
I believe the recommended angle is 60 degrees.
What is mine? .... ....I have no idea


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Lenny, another nice video.


----------



## jeff (Sep 13, 2010)

If you like, you can put the video number (after the "v=" in the url) between tags like this to show a thumbnail of the video.

[ytmini]videonumber[/ytmini]

Comes out like this:

[ytmini]xYFhRINVDDE[/ytmini]

You can also get a bigger one to play the video within the post with this:


[yt]videonumber[/yt]


[yt]xYFhRINVDDE[/yt]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Woot learned something new here today!
Thanks Jeff!

I so hope we can put great videos like this in the library.:biggrin:





jeff said:


> If you like, you can put the video number (after the "v=" in the url) between tags like this to show a thumbnail of the video.
> 
> [ytmini]videonumber[/ytmini]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

jeff said:


> If you like, you can put the video number (after the "v=" in the url) between tags like this to show a thumbnail of the video.
> 
> [ytmini]videonumber[/ytmini]
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Jeff! 

One thing I didn't get into the video, that I think is also an essential to turning between centers, is the short tool rest. I got mine from IAP member Rick Herrell and have been very pleased with it!


----------



## joeatact (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Video Thanks


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 13, 2010)

Awwww....that Woodchuck Pen-Pro thing just takes the wood down TOO fast....  I gotta get me one of those things someday:redface:

Nice video !


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Awwww....that Woodchuck Pen-Pro thing just takes the wood down TOO fast.... I gotta get me one of those things someday:redface:
> 
> Nice video !


 

It's almost like CHEATING! :biggrin:

That's why I felt a need to show that I CAN use a skew when I have too! :biggrin:

Thanks for all the nice comments. This video stuff is new to me ... lots of room for improvement. :redface:


----------



## hewunch (Sep 13, 2010)

Great video. The only thing was the dust collector kinda drowned out some of what you were saying. Not sure how to fix that, but it would be a good thing to fix.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW! Great video!
Now I have to learn how to really use my lathe.  Thnks for a great lesson. keep up the beautiful work.
Charles Tubbs
Murray, KY
beginner


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Great video. The only thing was the dust collector kinda drowned out some of what you were saying. Not sure how to fix that, but it would be a good thing to fix.


 
I think adding the narration afterwards is the way to go. The problem is, I haven't really got it down yet. :frown: For one thing I need a better microphone (My computer told me so ...  )


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2010)

Couple of hints, Lenny--ignore if you wish!!

First adding the sound after the fact gets easier if you buy a cheap digital "tape recorder" (1" x 4"--$30).  Record your sound a short clip at a time to keep in sync with the video--but then you can cancel as much of the dust collector as you wish.

Second, I would move your tool rest closer when you use the skew.  You have GREAT tool control, I was never worried---but the guy who watches and tries to imitate---may not be so skilled---and the hole between the tool rest and the blank will allow one heck of a catch.

Nice job with the woodchuck!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Second, I would move your tool rest closer when you use the skew. You have GREAT tool control, I was never worried---but the guy who watches and tries to imitate---may not be so skilled---and the hole between the tool rest and the blank will allow one heck of a catch.


 
Oh, your right Ed! I never thought about that part of it! 

One thing about the Woodchuck is you do have to lower the tool rest considerably below and away from the work to allow it to set properly on the rest. I USUALLY do take the time to raise it to a proper level and closer distance. 
My mind set was on getting it done in the shortest possible clip. Now that I know how easy it is to edit out parts, that shouldn't have be an issue. 

Thanks!


----------



## moke (Sep 13, 2010)

Lenny--
Wow....I do not know what has inspired you to do these great videos!  This is great!  If I would have known you were that good at making instructional videos..I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT YOU THE CAMERA!!!!...ok I lied....but they are great, and informational.  After I got to watching your video, I notice videos by JohnnyCNC!!!!   Talk a two-fer!!!  Thanks for taking the time to help the rookies!!  
Moke


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

moke said:


> Lenny--
> Wow....I do not know what has inspired you to do these great videos! This is great! If I would have known you were that good at making instructional videos..I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT YOU THE CAMERA!!!!...ok I lied....but they are great, and informational. After I got to watching your video, I notice videos by JohnnyCNC!!!! Talk a two-fer!!! Thanks for taking the time to help the rookies!!
> Moke


 
Thanks for the kind words!
Yes, John's videos have helped many of us, as do the products he has developed and sells!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job, Lenny!
Thanks for sharing this with us.

..and a big Thank You for the mention 

John
♣


----------



## bitshird (Sep 13, 2010)

Lenny Nice video, and I also have to say thanks for the mention,  I hope a lot of Georgia folks watch this, cause I'm taking a bunch of Woodchucks to Turning Southern Style this coming Week end in Helen Georgia, Y'all stop by ya hear.. 
Nice work with the skew also, I'm still trying to grasp that tool as well as I would like.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

John and Ken,
When I worked for myself, which was most of my life, :biggrin:
I would often be asked "who would you recommend for _____!"
I never took that lightly!  Still don't!  :biggrin:
When you can lead someone to a product that's going to make their life easier, their results better, and you know they will get treated well, .... whether it's Ed and Dawn's blanks or John's Eliminator bushings or Ken's Woodchuck, ... Well ...it's an easy call!


----------



## Toni (Sep 14, 2010)

Lenny Wilson is so damn cute!! Forget about the pen, I want the kitten  Wilson might think you are a tree!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Toni!  :tongue:

 ummm .... that's the OTHER video :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn Lenny you make to many video's off to watch both of them now so I dont get even more confused, looking for blond hair growing..LOL

Lenny~I think I will give a try at turning tonight, you make it look so easy, BUT where is Wilson????


----------



## Lenny (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, be sure to adjust your tool rest as close as possible to the work (without touching) and at a height that allows the point of contact of the tool to be just above centerline (at cl or slightly below for a woodchuck) =0)


----------

